# Barbican tonight 7pm. LSO. Rattle.



## Daveyt (Feb 17, 2019)

Long shot perhaps but if anyone wants to go to this sold out performance go to the Barbican website as I’ve just relinquished my 2 tickets in circle row F. It’s a mixed french programme including Ravel piano concerto in G and la valse. Simon Rattle conducting.


----------

